# Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??



## Norwegen-Andy (28. August 2006)

Da wir am Wochenende zum ersten mal mit der Antares zum Dorsche jagen los waren, wollte ich Euch diesen Bericht nicht vorenthalten.
Die Stimmung war recht gut und wir waren sehr gespannt . 
Naja, also wir dann also Endlich Losgefahren, fuhr der Kutter erstmal zwei Stunden lang zu seiner Topstelle, so dachten wir zumindest alle. 
Dort angekommen begann auch die erste Drift, und alle waren am Pilken. Doch Onkel Dorsch ließ auf sich warten. Der Skipper drehte den ganzen Tag lang, immer am dem selbem Abschnitt lang seine Runden, kam nicht einmal raus um sich nach Fängen zu Erkundigen, und Eventuell mal eine andere Stelle Anzufahren, denn auf dem Gesamten Schiff wurden nur ca.15 Dorsche Gefangen. Ich weiß von anderen Schiffen das die Skipper Regelmäßig sich an Deck umschauen und falls die Kisten noch leer sind, einfach andere Stellen Anfahren, also bemüht sind die Leute zum Fisch zu bringen. Doch dieser Skipper kam nicht einmal aus seinem Kapuff raus. Das Stimmungsbarometer fiel. Dazu kam noch das die "sogenannte Crew "total unfreundlich war. Sowas kenne ich überhaupt nicht und ich war schon auf einigen Kuttern. Die Antares ist dann auch immer ziehmlich langsam gefahren. Wahrscheinlich hatte der Skipper nicht genügend Diesel dabei(Scherz). Auch einige anderen Angeler an Board hatte sich schon darüber ägerlich geäußert. Es roch langsam nach Abzocke. Was es auch meiner Meinung nach war.
Also liebe Freunde des leichten Pilken, wenn ihr Hochseeangeln gehen wollt, meidet die Antares. Es ist für mich ein reiner Abzocke-Kutter. Wir werden auf jeden Fall diesen Geldabzockekutter nie wieder betreten. Also seid gewarnt.
Gruß Andy


----------



## BennyO (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Also deine Meinug kann ich nicht teilen. Ich finde, dass die Antare snoch einer der Tiop Schiffe ist an der Ostssee. Bin auch schon oft mit ihr draußen gewesen und mir hat es immer super gefallen. Natüelich gibt es schlecht Tage aber wenn es wirklich so war wie du es sgats, käme ich mir auch verarscht vor.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Erster Beitrag und gleich so ein Hammer.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Ich -für meinen Teil- bin auf der Antares immer auf meine Kosten gekommen.
Habe jetzt zwar einen anderen Lieblingskutter aber gewiss nicht aus den von Dir beschriebenen Umständen.
Und was die freundlichkeit an Bord betrifft, das kann Tagesform sein, ist auf anderen Kuttern manchmal auch so!
Hab ich in dieser Form aber noch nie auf der Antares erlebt.


----------



## Norwegen-Andy (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Unsere Gruppe, in Stärke 13, und einige andere Angler hatten nun mal die gleiche Meinung. Auf weitere Details will ich auch garnicht weiter eingehen da das wirklich kein Aushängeschild für die Antares war. War gerade noch mal im Netz und habe ähnliche Berichte von der Antares entdeckt, also waren wir wohl nicht die einzigen den solch ein Erlebnis wiederfahren ist.
Gruß Andy
Gruß


----------



## sundeule (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Erstmal willkommen an Board!
Klingt ja etwas böse Dein erster Beitrag - zumindest an Diskusionsstoff wird es nicht mangeln|rolleyes


----------



## Skipper47 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Hat da nicht der Kapitän gewechselt, also ein bekannter von mir ist da jahre mitgefahren und war immer begeistert. Der Kapitän hies glaube John oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Habe es nur bruchstückhaft mitbekommen, aber Hans John ist 2003 ums Leben gekommen. Fragt mich bitte nicht wie- vielleicht weiß  ein anderer hier was.
War seitdem aber nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Waldima (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Habe es nur bruchstückhaft mitbekommen, aber Hans John ist 2003 ums Leben gekommen. Fragt mich bitte nicht wie- vielleicht weiß ein anderer hier was.
> War seitdem aber nicht mehr dort.


 

John ist beim privaten Fischen bei widrigen Witterungsverhältnissen ums Leben gekommen. Die Leiche wurde Monate später geborgen. Sein Geschäftspartner Rainer Blickwedel hat den Kutter übernommen, fährt aber nicht selbst.
Als Kapitän haben seitdem verschiedene Männer auf dem Schiff gearbeitet. Für einen "typisch norddeutschen" Umgangston auf dem Schiff war eher der Vorbesitzer bekannt. Norwegen-Andy, kann es sein, dass bei Euch nicht der Stamm-Kapitän Peter gefahren ist? Mit Kapitänen, die nur gelegentlich am Ruder stehen, sind die Fangerfolge häufig schlechter. So soll es ja auch den Mitfahrern der diesjährigen Boardietour auf MS "Simone" ergangen sein (weitere Beispiele: Ersatzskipper nach dem Tod von Ernst auf der Simone, als sie noch von Maasholm fuhr; kurz darauf wurde das Schiff verkauft; Jörn auf der "Einigkeit") 
Erst in diesem Frühjahr ist die Antares wegen Getriebeschadens längere Zeit ausgefallen.
Die Aufbauten am Heck wurden vor einiger Zeit gekürzt, so dass nun ein freies Heck zum Angeln zur Verfügung steht.
Tatsächlich ist MS "Antares" ein eher langsamer/ langsam gefahrener Kutter, auf dem das Angeln zeitig beendet wird.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## aal-andy (28. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Von dem Skipper der sich im Hafen Orth befindlichen "Rochen", das Boot das neben der Antares liegt, weiß ich, dass die Antares wohl noch eines der wenigen Kutter ist, die die westliche Ostsee weit draußen bei 20 Meter Tiefe befischt und auch immer recht gute Fangquoten hat. Vielleicht hattest Du wirklich nur Pech dass Peter den Kutter nicht gefahren hat und die Fische auch noch in bescheidener Beißlaune waren.


----------



## Norwegen-Andy (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Also moin, moin noch mal alle zusammen. Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung. Ich möchte noch mal eins klarstellen, mir oder uns ging es nicht um die Fangquote. Es gibt eben solche und solche Tage und das habe ich auch schon auf andere Kutter erlebt. Vielmehr war es das ganze drumherum was mehr als peinlich und armselig war. Und mit dem norddeutschen Umgangston kann ich eigentlich ganz gut umgehen, da ich selber Norddeutscher bin und an der Küste groß geworden bin.
Gut lange Rede kurzer Sinn, für uns ist die Antares gestorben.
Und denn Anglern die weiterhin mit dem Kutter fahren wollen, wünschen wir auf jeden Fall nicht so ein Erlebnis.
Gruß Andy


----------



## baltic25 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*



Norwegen-Andy schrieb:


> Da wir am Wochenende zum ersten mal mit der Antares zum Dorsche jagen los waren, wollte ich Euch diesen Bericht nicht vorenthalten.
> Die Stimmung war recht gut und wir waren sehr gespannt .
> Naja, also wir dann also Endlich Losgefahren, fuhr der Kutter erstmal zwei Stunden lang zu seiner Topstelle, so dachten wir zumindest alle.
> Dort angekommen begann auch die erste Drift, und alle waren am Pilken. Doch Onkel Dorsch ließ auf sich warten. Der Skipper drehte den ganzen Tag lang, immer am dem selbem Abschnitt lang seine Runden, kam nicht einmal raus um sich nach Fängen zu Erkundigen, und Eventuell mal eine andere Stelle Anzufahren, denn auf dem Gesamten Schiff wurden nur ca.15 Dorsche Gefangen. Ich weiß von anderen Schiffen das die Skipper Regelmäßig sich an Deck umschauen und falls die Kisten noch leer sind, einfach andere Stellen Anfahren, also bemüht sind die Leute zum Fisch zu bringen. Doch dieser Skipper kam nicht einmal aus seinem Kapuff raus. Das Stimmungsbarometer fiel. Dazu kam noch das die "sogenannte Crew "total unfreundlich war. Sowas kenne ich überhaupt nicht und ich war schon auf einigen Kuttern. Die Antares ist dann auch immer ziehmlich langsam gefahren. Wahrscheinlich hatte der Skipper nicht genügend Diesel dabei(Scherz). Auch einige anderen Angeler an Board hatte sich schon darüber ägerlich geäußert. Es roch langsam nach Abzocke. Was es auch meiner Meinung nach war.
> ...


 
Hallo

Sehe ich komplett anderst|abgelehn denn die Fänge sind im allgemeinen im moment nich gerade rosig.Und wer Ende August auf einen Kutter geht bei solchen Wassertemperaturen muß sich nicht Wundern wenn das ergebnis so aussieht.Und bevor man solch einen Bericht schreibt sollte man es mal selber versuchen als eigener Kapitain Fische zu fangen und man wird merken wie schwer es ist zu dieser Zeit Fisch zu fangen
Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Norwegen-Andy (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Hallo Baltic25,
also wie schon vor Deinem Text hatte ich ja beschrieben das wir die Fangquote überhaupt nicht meinten. Da sind wir uns einig. Das kann eben immer mal passieren. Wir meinten einfach nur das blöde Verhalten der Crew und die Unfreundlichkeit. Da hast Du recht, sowas lehnen wir ab.
Und da waren sich auch sehr viele Kuttergäste an diesem Tag einig. Also ist das schreiben eines solchen Berichtes völlig in Ordnung und ich muß auch kein Kapitän sein. Es ging ja auch nicht um die Anzahl der Fische.
Gruß Andy


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Vielleicht passt ja die Überschrift nicht ganz? |kopfkrat 

Letzte Woche hatte ich einen Fehlbiss am Rhein, außerdem hats geregnet und dann kam auch noch die Wasserschutzpolizei und hat mit der Bugwelle mein Rop-Pod umgehauen. Soll ich nun schreiben: ACHTUNG, der Rhein ist ein mieses Angelgewässer?


----------



## Gardenfly (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

ich kann das mit der Antares nur bestätigen.
Fangmengen sind mir eigentlich egal, aber das drumherum gefiehl mir garnicht.
Wobei ich sagen muß Kutterangeln ist eh nicht so mein Fall, da gehe ich lieber vom Ufer auf Dorsch da habe ich festen Boden unter den Füßen und die Stellenauswahl mache ich selber.


----------



## Norwegen-Andy (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Danke Gardenfly,
und zu Aali-Barbas Text kann ich nur sagen:
Dann bleib doch am Rhein.
Oder warst Du vielleicht dabei. Wenn das nähmlich so gewesen wäre, würdest Du nicht so ein ....Text schreiben.
Gruß Andy


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*



Norwegen-Andy schrieb:


> und zu Aali-Barbas Text kann ich nur sagen:
> Dann bleib doch am Rhein.


 
Das ist aber schade, dass Dir dazu nicht mehr eingefallen ist. Aber zumindest habe ich es versucht.


----------



## guifri (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

@norwegen-andy

wie du siehst, bist du im AB angekommen.

wenn dem einen oder anderen was nicht passt, kommt schnell eine entsprechende reaktion. das macht aber nix, weil meinungen sind ja bekanntlich wie a...löcher. jeder hat eine(s)...

willkommen im board und lass dich dadurch nicht vergraulen

auch im august kann man dorsche fangen...


----------



## Norwegen-Andy (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Schade das Du Dich nicht so nett und normal dazu geäußert hast wie die anderen. Scheint für Dich zu sprechen. Viel Spaß noch am Rhein.
Petri Heil Gruß Andy


----------



## Norwegen-Andy (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Vielen Dank Guifri,
ich laß mich bestimmt nicht dadurch vergraulen. Dafür ist das Board viel zu informativ.
Schöne Grüße zurück
Andy


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Ich habe mich nett geäußert. 

Die Grundaussage war die, dass man aus einem einzigen Erlebnis nicht gleich eine allgemeine Warnung stricken sollte. 

Kein Mensch hat etwas gegen Erfahrungsberichte und wenn sich Beschwerden und negative Erfahrungen häufen, bin ich der Letzte, der dann zur Tabuisierung mahnt. 

Das Kuttergeschäft ist ein recht hartes und Kutterbetreiber lesen erstens sicher hier auch, lesen auch deinen Beitrag und werden ggfflls auch Anlass sehen, sich ihr Geschäft auch weiterhin zu erhalten. Einen solchen Thread gleich zu Beginn aber auch später in dieser Art zur Formulieren, sollte den kleinen Passus "Meiner Meinung nach" enthalten, ansonsten steht bei solchen Äußerungen auch gerne mal der Briefträger mit einer Unterlassungsklage vor der Türe - mit dem Passus fällt dies hingegen unter freie Meinungsäußerung.  

Ich wollte Dich also weder angreifen, noch vergrämen, nur vielleicht darauf hinweisen, dass Du zu Beginn erst mal alleine da stehst mit dieser Meinung und die hat dann eben ein findiger Anwalt auch gerne mal als geschäftsschädigend aufgefasst. 

Also *händereich* und nix für ungut.


----------



## Norwegen-Andy (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Ok und vielen Dank auch. Aber wenn ich meinen Bericht durchlese steht durchaus dieser Passus drinne. Also ist doch alles ok, denke ich. Aber trotzdem Danke.
Gruß Andy


----------



## baltic25 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

Trotzdem finde ich, ist Überschrift falsch gewählt, denn der Kutter ist nicht schlecht nur weil die Crew mal nen schlechten Tag hatte.Haben wir alle mal.Nur für uns ist das Urlaub auf dem Schiff und für die das tägliche Brot.

Na ja lass mal gut sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

Bevor Ihr Euch wegen dem Titel des Threads richtig in die Haare kriegt, war ich so frei und hab den ein klein bischen geändert, indem ich das Ausrufezeichen durch ein Fragezeichen ersetzt habe.
Sollte jemand (insbesondere Norwegen-Andy) damit nicht einverstanden, einfach mich anmailen.

Aber ich denke so kann jeder damit leben und Ihr braucht nicht weiter darüber zu diskutieren......


----------



## lordfax (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

Hallo ( Norwegen-Andy ) habt ihr denn wenigstens mal mit der Crew oder den Skipper mal über euren unmut gesprochen weil es würde mich mal interessieren was die zu euren vorwürfen gesagt haben ?
Ich habe mit ein paar Freunden eine Angeltour mit den Kutter geplant und bin ziemlich unsicher geworden ob der Kutter der richtige ist.

gruß lordfax


----------



## noworkteam (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

moin #h und erstmal |welcome: 

versuch das doch einfach mal possiv zubewerten das leben ist zu kurz um sich wegen einer schlechten ausfahrt aufzuregen:

wenn´s so ne schlechte fahrt war:c , der kutter so schlecht war :c ...schlechter geht es nicht ..:c 


*dann kann es doch nur besser werden...und schon kannste dir ein bein auf die nächste tour abfreuen...|supergri *

apropo schlechter kutter: fahr mal von schevennigen zu touri-zeit am wochenende auf makrele mit den bekannten reedereien,..,und dann fahr mal irgendwann im jahr innerhalb der woche mit dem gleichen boot raus,...., 

also sachen gibt es...|kopfkrat 

nimm´s einfach postiv.....du hast schliesslich noch deinen höhepunkt in deinem kutterangler-leben vor dir :q

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

Also den vorangegangenen Postings nach hat sich die Antares entweder zum schlechteren Entwickelt, oder es ist halt wie bei der BKT, daß wohl mal der verkehrte Steuermann an bord war.

Nichts destotrotz habe ich letzten Mittwoch einen super Fangtag gehabt- Fehmarn/ MS Südwind/ Burgstaaken - trotz Algen, Wellen und sonstigen Dünnpfiff (Elf Dorsche im Bereich von 62 und 74cm, einen einzigen Nemo)
- was mir in den vergangenen drei Jahren (Größen- nicht Mengenmäßig)
in einem August nicht gelang!
Ich für meinen Teil, kann nicht in den Tenor - Die Algen machen die Fische wech, Buuäääh!:c :c :c - mit einstimmen!


Schade um die ANTARES, war mal´n feiner Kutter und in Dachen Fang ´ne
Sichere Bank, traurig!


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

.....


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

.....


----------



## Platte (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> bevor man was schreibt sollte man mal überlegen.


 
Gute Idee:m


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung schlechter Kutter!*

.....


----------



## Beini (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

Moin,
ich war vor ca drei Jahren auch mal auf der Antares :-/. Ich kann Norwegen-Andys meinung seit dem leider nur Teilen. Der Käptn' (welcher das jetzt auch immer war???) und ein Crew-Mitglied  war dermaßen unfreundlich, dass es mir im ersten Augenblick komplett die Sprache verschlagen hat. Sobald denen etwas nicht passte, wurde regelrecht rumgebrüllt, und erst als wir nach einer situation, auf die ich hier ncht näher eingehen möchte, damit drohten, die Polizei zu verständigen, wurden wir mehr oder weniger in Ruhe gelassen. Da es an der Ostesee doch eine recht zahlreiche Konkurenz gibt, ist mir unbegreiflich, wie man es wagen kann seine Gäste so zu vergraulen. bevor ich mich jetzt hier zu sehr aufrege, und weitere Details erzähle, sage ich einfach mal, dass die Antares meiner Meinung nach mit das Stärkste Stück ist, was mir je an der Ostsee passiert ist, und ich mir eher ein Loch ins Knie bohre, bevor ich das Schiff wieder betrete. Aber wie gesagt, dass ist meine eigene Meinung...
Gruß Malte


----------



## baltic25 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

@Berufsfischer

Ich finde dieser Tröööt ist sowieso vollkommen daneben!!!


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

.....


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> @ baltic25
> ja hier schreiben leute sachen rein von denen sie echt keine ahnung haben. aber das muß ja jeder selber wissen.


 
Und gerade DU beschwerst Dich, dass man unfreundlich mit Dir umgegangen sei??? #d |muahah:


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

.....


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> wo habe ich mich bitte beschwert mein kleiner???


 
Über die Dir zuteil gewordene Behandlung im Angelladen, Papi#h


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

.....


----------



## baltic25 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

Hallo

Ich hoffe die Geschichte mit dem Laden ist jetzt abgehandelt , der trööt war Sch.... so was macht man nicht aber dieser Tröööt ist ähnlich genau so einen Runterziehen der davon lebt , meine Meinung


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> ach ja ich vergass mein kleiner


 
Kann man auch vergessen, Papi |wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hoffe die Geschichte mit dem Laden ist jetzt abgehandelt , der trööt war Sch.... so was macht man nicht aber dieser Tröööt ist ähnlich genau so einen Runterziehen der davon lebt , meine Meinung


 
Eben, daher bin ich auch nun weg hier, bevor Papi wieder laut wird. #h #h


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

.....


----------



## Beini (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*



baltic25 schrieb:


> genau so einen Runterziehen der davon lebt , meine Meinung



Ja gerade weil der gute Mann ja davon lebt, ist mir sein Verhalten in keinster Weise begreiflich. Und somit ist es meiner Meinung nach auch seine eigene Schuld, das er jetzt nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird. Ich werde doch jetzt nicht stillschweigend hier sitzen, und wenn mich jemand nach der Antares fragt, sagen "geht schon". Die Kommentare zu dem Schiff sind somit eine logische reaktion auf das Verhalten der Besatzung. Vielleicht werden die ja somit ihr Benehmen den Kunden gegenüber mal grundlegend überdenken. #d

Ach und z.B. wenn du bei Ebay etwas bei einem Händler kaufst und dort betrogen wirst, dann schreibst du ihm ja auch keine positive Bewertung, weil du dir sagst "schließlich lebt der davon", oder?


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

.....


----------



## Beini (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

U.a. wurde der Ruf nach dem Gaff grundsätzlich ignoriert, nur sobald man wagte diesen selbst zu benutzen war sofort jemand zur Stelle, um einen aufs übelste zu beschimpfen und anzubrüllen. Dann hatte ich damals noch meine schwere Spinnrute dabei, da ich meine Pilkrute gerade neu hatte und mir nicht sicher war, ob sie ihren Dienst zufriedenstellend erfüllt. Als der Käptn' das sah, regte er sich sofort tierisch auf, das ja angeblich überhaupt kein Platz mehr sei und er ging dann sogar soweit zu verlangen dass ich doppelt bezahlen solle, da ich ja auch zwei Ruten hätte usw. usw. usw.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

.....


----------



## Platte (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*



Beini schrieb:


> Ja gerade weil der gute Mann ja davon lebt, ist mir sein Verhalten in keinster Weise begreiflich. Und somit ist es meiner Meinung nach auch seine eigene Schuld, das er jetzt nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird. Ich werde doch jetzt nicht stillschweigend hier sitzen, und wenn mich jemand nach der Antares fragt, sagen "geht schon". Die Kommentare zu dem Schiff sind somit eine logische reaktion auf das Verhalten der Besatzung. Vielleicht werden die ja somit ihr Benehmen den Kunden gegenüber mal grundlegend überdenken. #d


 
Wie währe es mit:
Habe keine gute Erfahrungen machen können mit der Antares. Und gut. Reicht doch wenn du gefragt wirst oder?
Kann sich jeder was bei denken und gut ist.
Immer diese Hetztjagd. Echt unnötig.


----------



## Beini (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

@ Platte
stimmt auch wieder. Wie gesagt, wollte ich auf Einzelheiten ja auch eigentlich nicht eingehn, aber nungut.



> ch kann den kapitän aber auch etwas verstehen weil ja schon einige sachen beim selbergaffen passiert sind und das mit der rute naja. wenn der kutter voll war und eine zweite rute an der reling steht ist das ja auch nicht so schön wegen dem platz. man kann sowas aber bestimmt auch ruhig sagen.



Klar, ich wollte ja auch nicht selbergaffen, nur wenn ich nen Dorsch an der Leine hab, der einfach zu groß ist, um ihn ohne Gaff zu landen, ich diesen nicht gerne verlieren möchte, aber mein Rufen und das der Anderen ignoriert wird, sah ich mich dazu gezwungen. Und der Kutter war höchstens halb besetzt, so viel zu der zweiten Geschichte.
So viel dazu. Aber nun wie von Platte bereits gesagt: Ruhe.


----------



## noworkteam (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

moin

ich hab grundsätzlich immer meinen eignen gaff dabei und gut is....

wenn ich selbst gaffen will hab ich einen, und meistens dann, das wenn der bootseigene gaff sowieso kreisen muss (jaja so was passiert auch auf der leergefischten nord see ), dann kümmert sich der kaptiän um die, die wirklich hilfe brauchen,..,ansonsten gafft der kollege links oder rechts neben mir meinen fisch..., das es da probs gibt kenn ich nicht...auf den booten die ich kenne gibt´s in diesem bereich teamwork,..ich gaff für dich, du gaffst für mich...

PS. in den niederlanden wird auch recht häufig mit´m kescher gearbeitet...die xxl-ausführung


ich warte heute schon auf den nächsten thread der lautet:

_*Achtung schlechter Mitfahrer mit dem Namen xyz....#c *_

irgendwie ist die stimmung nicht so wirklich positiv heute....|kopfkrat 

wobei die möglichkeit schlecht gelaunte kollegen oder "ich-schlage-alles- ab-angler" zutreffen eigentlich wesentlich größer sein dürfte als einen brummbär bzw. brüllbär auf der brücke......

aber nun wie das letzte posting:

Ruhe #h 



gruss


noworkteam


----------



## baltic25 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*



Platte schrieb:


> Wie währe es mit:
> Habe keine gute Erfahrungen machen können mit der Antares. Und gut. Reicht doch wenn du gefragt wirst oder?
> Kann sich jeder was bei denken und gut ist.
> Immer diese Hetztjagd. Echt unnötig.


 
|good: #v


----------



## baltic25 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> wobei die möglichkeit schlecht gelaunte kollegen oder "ich-schlage-alles- ab-angler" zutreffen eigentlich wesentlich größer sein dürfte als einen brummbär bzw. brüllbär auf der brücke......
> 
> aber nun wie das letzte posting:
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## Norwegen-Andy (1. September 2006)

*AW: Achtung, schlechter Kutter ??*

Moin, moin zusammen,
erst ein mal find es total klasse, wieviele meinungen hier so reinflattern. sehr interresant zu lesen! ist auch gut zu wissen das wir nicht die einzigen waren denen sowas wieder fahren ist.
hat uns unsere meinung nur bestätigt. übrigens, super beispiel das mit ebay. sehe ich genauso.
also, wer weiterhin mit diesem kutter fahren will, soll das auch tun, viel Glück dann, wir werden es auf jeden fall nicht mehr.
und damit ist das thema auch für mich abgeschlossen.
freue mich an board gekommen zu sein.
schönes wochenende und ein großes petri heil.
bis zum nächsten thema
grüße
            norwegen-andy


----------

